# Remap in Aberdeen - Perth area



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey everyone. My old man owns a 335d and wants to get a remap. We are based outside Aberdeen but would probably go as far as Perth if we found the best place. Any recommendations?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Wallace performance Aberdeen should be able to do it, or google superchips. Or the guy who used to do all wallace's mapping has moved to performance HQ in fife I think


----------



## mike3043 (Mar 28, 2010)

Try these people. They've done few of my mates cars and seem to work well.
http://www.mobileecuremapping.co.uk/


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

E-maps have a Scottish rep now 

Tel: 07596 314455

Had my car remapped by Simon (E-maps England) a while back its awesome but its handy they have a rep in Scotland now.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

hmmm...

What software are you using?


----------



## Excel (Sep 1, 2010)

I would use Wallace Performance.

Good down to earth guys.


----------

